# Empfehlung Gabelservice Hamburg



## jansemann (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Nordlichter

Hab für nen Kumpel nen gebrauchtes Ht besorgt. Leider hält die Gabel keine Luft ( RST f1rst 100) und mit der Materie hatte ich bisher nichts zu tun. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen, wen ich im Hamburger Raum mit der Gabelinstandsetzung beauftragen sollte. 

Danke. Henning


----------



## smokerider (18. Dezember 2011)

Moin...also wenn es die gleiche Ursache hat wie mal an meiner Marzocchi DJ3 dann ist die Lösung einfach, vorausgesetzt die Pumpelemente sind bei dir auch Autoventil! Bei mir wars der Ventilstift...den drehst du einfach mit ner Nagelschere raus, nimmst einen ausm ausgedientem Schlauch und drehst ihn rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jansemann (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Tip
Nachden ich bei zwei Läden war und die die Gabel ohne n Auge drauf zu werfen einschicken wollten, haben mir die Jungs von 1000Räder geholfen: 
Ventil war nicht ganz fest und die obere Dichtung der Katusche war hin. 
5 und 5min und die Sache war erldedigt. Geht doch!


----------

